Ask HN: What are some of the better tech magazines or online publications? - benkarst
======
tmnvix
Though I don't read it regularly, I often find myself following links to what
turn out to be good articles at Smashing Magazine. It's not exactly what I'd
call a tech magazine - the focus is web development and design.

For something more broadly IT related, there is The Register. You'll have to
forgive their intentionally over the top, tongue-in-cheek, british tabloid
writing style (I've noticed a bit of this has rubbed off on Ars lately). If
you can look past that you'll find that they do a really good job of staying
up to date with industry news.

------
benkarst
Some of my favorites are Technology Review and Ars Technica but I'm always
open to new ones.

~~~
CmdrSprinkles
Ars is good for high level stuff and to get a recap of the major keynote
speeches.

Technology Review is nice, but having a hard cap on the number of articles I
can read per month for free is just a huge no-go though. I get the Wired
approach of blocking blockers (even if that is triggered by every company
firewall I have ever been behind...) as that still provides content for free.
Whereas these approaches strongly encourage catering to a specific demographic
which tends to drastically limit the kind of critiques and coverage.

